# Racist Group calls for Boycott of Marvel's Thor Movie b/c of Black Actor



## Darth inVaders (Dec 20, 2010)

> *Council Of Conservative Citizens Calls For Boycott Of Thor Over Black Actor*
> David Taintor | December 20, 2010, 3:03PM
> 
> The Council of Conservative Citizens has launched a website calling for a boycott of the new Marvel comic-inspired film Thor, because a character is being played by a black actor.
> ...


source: 

Racist group is racist (I lol'd @ that last part I bolded). How in the world did Mississippi Gov Barbour think they're not racist?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

Boycotting a movie just for that clearly shows they are racists and stupid.  As Thor is a well known white Norse God, and is white in the comic it is though somewhat stupid and surprising to me, to have him played by a black actor, but on the other hand it isn't really very important. And what is most important is the quality of the film and of the acting.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Boycotting a movie just for that clearly shows they are racists and stupid.  As Thor is a well known white Norse God, and is white in the comic it is though somewhat stupid and surprising to me, to have him played by a black actor, but on the other hand it isn't really very important. And what is most important is the quality of the film and of the acting.



As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.


What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?

Such things shouldn't be possible outside an obvious parody.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 20, 2010)

Interestingly enough in an episode of Ancient Aliens they mentioned some of the similarities between Thor and some other gods from other cultures, even down to having weapons that create similar effects. That would be the most ironic thing ever if it turned out they got mad about him being depicted as black when in reality he was an alien.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Boycotting a movie just for that clearly shows they are racists and stupid.  As Thor is a well known white Norse God, and is white in the comic it is though somewhat stupid and surprising to me, to have him played by a black actor, but on the other hand it isn't really very important. And what is most important is the quality of the film and of the acting.



thor is played by a white actor in this movie right?


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Boycotting a movie just for that clearly shows they are racists and stupid.  As Thor is a well known white Norse God, and is white in the comic it is though somewhat stupid and surprising to me, to have him played by a black actor, but on the other hand it isn't really very important. And what is most important is the quality of the film and of the acting.



thor is still white, it's another god that is black. 
It is the god Heimdall. 

the Irony is the Heimdall is know as the "white god"

""whitest of the aesir S?m"

The whitest god, is played by a black actor....


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...



There is truth to the stupidity of altering a character who is obviously fixed to a certain background like that (like The Last Airbenders characters being played by white kids, though I would be open-minded if the acting is still that good that it makes up for it) - when others could be more easily changed (Captain America would be a good example). But these bigots used the most racist reasoning possible.


----------



## iander (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...



Last time I checked, the people you named actually existed.  No offense to Norse mythology but no one has ever seen a Norse god.  How could anyone say what a Norse god looks like?  If it was black people acting as a bunch of vikings, maybe you would have a point.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

i was only gonna give this movie a chance after i saw dude had a part, so, yeah...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 20, 2010)

im black and i dont get why they would cast a black actor to play a white person. Im a fan of making movies right, thats why i dont go see anime to real life movies. Thor is white so make him a white actor, If they casted a white actor to play blade then the NAACP would be in a uproar to so i can see where this group is coming from


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

i would love to see hitler played by a black dude


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know this comics.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I don't know this comics.



it suckssss, that's why


----------



## Adagio (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, the racist bias behind the group is painfully obvious but then again it doesn't make sense why they'd pick a black actor for a divinity in Norse mythology


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> thor is still white, it's another god that is black.
> It is the god Heimdall.
> 
> the Irony is the Heimdall is know as the "white god"
> ...



I must made the mistake due to the title and due to how many times Thor was mentioned in the article because the OP article didn't specify which God was going to be played by a black actor. And I pretty much skimmed it. But it was my mistake. 

Anyway, Hollywood isn't really interested in getting it right when it comes to mythology and depicting Gods. Also there is the case of what demographic American audiences represent and how they can reach that. And why restrict casting when people don't really care much about that. And it is possible for an additional political reason behind the idea for the casting to lack to not be exclusive to just white people for the sake of correct mythical representation, but I am not sure is superior to the above points, or know if it is even at play. 

I enjoyed looking at Rosario Dawson as Persephone in the mostly shitty Percy Jackson and the Lighting thief, so I hope he does a good job although I do rather more correct representation of the actual cultures a character is from. Especially in this case when we know that Norse Gods were white.

But it is pretty typical from Hollywood to not give a darn. And I must admit when watching the film it also won't be the first thing on my mind.


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i would love to see hitler played by a black dude



me too


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2010)

iander said:


> No offense to Norse mythology but no one has ever seen a Norse god.  How could anyone say what a Norse god looks like?



I'm pretty sure the norse(is that even a word) had a clear idea what their gods looked like, and non-white is certainly as far from it as possible. That they didn't actually exist doesn't matter.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 20, 2010)

Why you guys don't take an asian to play Captain America ????




FapperWocky said:


> i would love to see hitler played by a black dude





King Ice said:


> me too


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the following thought that went through my head after reading this thread.

FUCKING DERP.

Thor's not being played by a black guy, it's another God which is being played by a black guy. Perhaps you all would do well to read an article before posting.

Oh wait I forgot no one on this forum has common sense.

By the way:

[YOUTUBE]tbud8rLejLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 20, 2010)

First: A God can appear as however he likes to a appear, it seems to me.


Secondly: This isn't Thor, its some secondary character.

Third: This is the director's interpretation of the comic, not complete factual truth. Just as Marvel is interpreting many aspects of mythology.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I must made the mistake due to the title and due to how many times Thor was mentioned in the article because the OP article didn't specify which God was going to be played by a black actor. And I pretty much skimmed it. But it was my mistake.
> 
> Anyway, Hollywood isn't really interested in getting it right when it comes to mythology and depicting Gods. Also there is the case of what demographic American audiences represent and how they can reach that. And why restrict casting when people don't really care much about that. And it is possible for an additional political reason behind the idea for the casting to lack to not be exclusive to just white people for the sake of correct mythical representation, but I am not sure is superior to the above points, or know if it is even at play.
> 
> ...



I was tricked by the article too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

i want to see MLK played by hitler, and his assassin played by carl lewis.  high drama


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i want to see MLK played by hitler, and his assassin played by carl lewis.  high drama



Perhaps that is the directors interpretation.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm thinking more about it, considering how in pretty much any Hollywood film that has to do about a foreign culture, whether it is Ancient Greece, Troy, or Greek Gods or the Avatarbenderrverse, there is really never a completely faithful representation of the original material, yeah it is pretty much things as usual and not a matter to get disturbed over and overreact, but one can criticize both this and other types of Hollywood unfaithfulness but at the end of the day that is how it is and it isn't changing, so it is better to not mind and enjoy the film for its quality or lack of quality without looking at details. But I prefer faithfulness than lack of it. 



Petenshi said:


> Perhaps that is the directors interpretation.



I am not sure that is always a valid excuse to criticism.  For example, when you don't see a valid artistic gain by that interpretation, why should you not criticize it? Just because the director wants something it doesn't mean that the audience should be happy with it. This is more so, IMO, in the cases where we have an original series with devoted fans than in mythology.

Stupid ideas even if they are the result of director having his own interpretation are still stupid ideas. Also you can't really fault audience for wanting directors to be relatively faithful and not butcher the source material.


----------



## Keile (Dec 20, 2010)

A god can appear in whatever fashion he chooses.

This group is just racist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Perhaps that is the directors interpretation.



i would complain about it though.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2010)

You would think that Marvel having an Israeli CEO would already be enough to keep these people away from such movies. Guess that means they've been feeding the Zionist machine this entire time


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am not sure that is always a valid excuse to criticism.  For example, when you don't see a valid artistic gain by that interpretation, why should you not criticize it? Just because the director wants something it doesn't mean that the audience should be happy with it. This is more so, in the cases where we have an original series than in mythology.



I agree, but there should be more to your criticism than he doesn't fit the part because of his skin color. If he is a good actor, you shouldn't care and since these people haven't even seen the film I find it hard pressed that they know how good an actor he is playing this character.



FapperWocky said:


> i would complain about it though.



Sure, but would your complaints be more direct and specific?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2010)

Wrong on so many levels. It doesn't surprise me that Hollywood would find it hip to have a Black Actor play a Norse God character. I find it a bit odd, but certainly nothing worth boycotting over.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2010)

In before someone makes a historical documentation with a white guy starring as Martin Luther King


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 20, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Wrong on so many levels. It doesn't surprise me that Hollywood would find it hip to have a Black Actor play a Norse God character. I find it a bit odd, but certainly nothing worth boycotting over.



But the guy he is portraying is black. it wouldn't make sense for it not to be a black guy. But you Floridians don't read.


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Ugh, can't people just die. Seriously, no one gives a crap if they don't see the movie. Comic-Book nerds... Rot in HELL!


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

> I agree, but there should be more to your criticism than he doesn't fit the part because of his skin color. If he is a good actor, you shouldn't care and since these people haven't even seen the film I find it hard pressed that they know how good an actor he is playing this character.



That an actor doesn't have the right appearance for the part can be a valid criticism for one issue regarding the film by someone who it bothers him. Certainly not enough to condemn the whole film or even condemn the portrayal of that God by the actor who does not have the  appearance that you as an audience member would prefer.  So yes they are clearly racists and stupid. 

But in the post you quoted I was not talking about this. In the case of Mythology I don't really care about Hollywood adaptations being unfaithful since it is to be expected, but in the case of them adapting Harry Potter or Lord of The Rings, they should not overdo it. It would probably harm the film it self if they tried to be 100% faithful but not butchering the original material. It wasn't really mentioned in this thread but I felt at expanding on how I felt about it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 20, 2010)

Colour blind casting FTW

Unless they're historical persons and/or race is a major part of their identity why shouldn't a character be played any an actor of any race? Even of any gender?

I find it more annoying that most casts are so fucking white and so fucking male. I would actually have been interested in a black Thor, though admittedly it could have shattered the suspension of disbelief somewhat.

Speaking as a Brit I wouldn't care if James Bond, Doctor Who or King Arthur were played by non-white actors so long as they did a good job at it.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? *Black people as japanese samurai warriors*? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...



Afro Samurai? 


i REALLY hate sites like that, Anon should attack it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Sure, but would your complaints be more direct and specific?



nah , they'd be real general like, only people who already know what i'm getting at would even understand.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Colour blind casting FTW
> 
> Unless they're historical persons and/or race is a major part of their identity why shouldn't a character be played any an actor of any race? Even of any gender?
> 
> ...



How about being played by Women?  Or James Bond not being British? Yes that goes more against "important part of their identity" part you clarified earlier, but I wonder if you would mind.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 20, 2010)

The only thing that surprises me is that comic nerds didn't beat the racists to it.

Actually no I'm not surprised because I don't believe it.  They did beat them to it, I'm just not personally aware of the instance having occurred.

A black man playing the whitest Norse god in the entire lot.  Hilarious.
Since he's the ruler of the rainbow I'm surprised they didn't have a well known homosexual play the part instead.  Double points.

Perhaps to be true to character, he should do his act in whiteface.





......it's really hard for me to give a crap but this is fun.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2010)

And they think people will listen to them whyyy?


Retarded neanderthals should go back to doing what dumb racist hicks do best; banging their cousins. Etc.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> How about being played by Women?  Or James Bond not being British?



Depends from characters to character on the woman part. Doctor Who is easy since he reincarnates and isn't even human. King Arthur could be a woman but it would have to be in a "True story" kind of sense. Bond's maleness is integral to the character.

As for not being British it is an essential part of the character for all three of them, hence why I chose those three. Socrates without his rationality isn't Socrates. An American James Bond is Jason Borne.

But if you watch almost any film the fact is the main character is almost certainly a white man and could have easily been replaced by a non-white, non-male actor. It's not always true and some changes maybe needed (Fatherhood to motherhood and the adversity of being an ethnic minority) but as a rule I find it fairly valid.

God know it'd make media more interesting.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 20, 2010)

At first I thought this was a boycott by comic book readers.




The Pink Ninja said:


> King Arthur could be a woman but it would have to be in a "True story" kind of sense.



Fate/Stay Night did that and people can't stop jizzing about it.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Depends from characters to character on the woman part. Doctor Who is easy since he reincarnates and isn't even human. King Arthur could be a woman but it would have to be in a "True story" kind of sense. Bond's maleness is integral to the character.
> 
> As for not being British it is an essential part of the character for all three of them, hence why I chose those three. Socrates without his rationality isn't Socrates. An American James Bond is Jason Borne.
> 
> ...



IMO, how important a character's appearance or race is to an audience member is mostly under personal preference.  So while you are right to believe that you don't care if a relatively less important for you part to a character than the most important part of its identity changes, so are others right to care about it. 

I wouldn't like a black Bond really but I believe more Black people/actors are needed in movies.  And leads. But I am not a fan of the idea of changing the races of characters because it is not the most important and defining aspect of their identity. For me it is important enough to deem faithfulness and unless the movie is artistically benefiting in some way by the change, I will consider it a bad move. A not very important bad move, unless I really care about a character, but less good than no change. And I would consider such unnecessary change as stupid. 

Unless I know nothing about the original character or I happen for some reason to not care about the "original universe", or I care but the character is very obscure and not well known to me, so I don't care about the character, in which case I don't give a darn.



> As for not being British it is an essential part of the character for all three of them, hence why I chose those three. Socrates without his rationality isn't Socrates. An American James Bond is Jason Borne.



I don't know much about Doctor Who but you could easilly make an American spin off, the same premise only he is not British. I guess you could say it is a different character only it would be the same, only a new reincarnation and not British.  I don't really know or care much about Doctor Who so I don't care. I imagine, if I happened to watch the American show without having watched the British show first, I wouldn't care at all. Or if they made him a black guy.  But the fans would probably probably have some things to criticize it about. Which means, in my case as far as I don't know the original material I don't care for any changes. Same with BSG and the old Battlestar Galactica. I don't think my personal preference is wrong though, that is the point I am making here.

Also, we can't assume that what we deem as unimportant also others deem as unimportant. 
But yeah quality is what matters most, but changes for the sake of changes, is something that some people and rightfully so won't like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

Of course its called the council of conservative citizens, what ELSE would it be called? -sarcasm-


 But yeah, Thor(as he was portrayed) was white, but it doesnt really matter even if the main character and not the secondary character was black right? I mean DC made the Green Lantern role switch colors easily enough.

Gone are the days where we had characters called "the black vulcan"


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 20, 2010)

Racist group is racist.

Stupid character colour change is stupid.


----------



## Hinako (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this suppose to be a big deal to you guys? Are you all suppose to circle jerk at nonsense that will get ignored.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2010)

Good, less white supremacists to bother me at the movies.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 20, 2010)

Who the fuck thought that casting a black guy as a Norse god was a good idea?

Character interpretation my ass, unless you're doing a direct parody you don't cast Urkel as Harry Potter unless you're doing some kind of parody. That shit just doesn't work.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Good, less white supremacists to bother me at the movies.



their proud norse ancestry has been besmirched by the movie thor


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> Why you guys don't take an asian to play Captain America ???



Well there are plenty of Asian Americans so..it doesn't really hold up, but at the same time, in the 40s Asians weren't really treated right all that much were they?

But that's a different argument altogether 


Thor being from somewhere up North as a Viking God (who were all white and Norse) is obviously different from a country with diverse cultures

What i'm arguing is just from the 'well liberties can be taken in fiction' route


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 20, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course its called the council of conservative citizens, what ELSE would it be called? -sarcasm-
> 
> 
> But yeah, Thor(as he was portrayed) was white, but it doesnt really matter even if the main character and not the secondary character was black right? I mean DC made the Green Lantern role switch colors easily enough.
> ...



It is not Thor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

^ that's what i said  i said "it wouldn't matter even if it was thor and not a secondary character right?"


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 20, 2010)

Im sure they went batshit insane when Will Smith played in "Wild Wild West" too


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...


The very idea that gods come down to do battle on mortal soil isn't terribly likely either. 

Placing one stretch of the imagination on top of another, it shouldn't be so odd to think that immortal and nigh-unfathomable gods might decide to change their skin color on a whim.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 20, 2010)

Bond could be a butchy lesbian.

Marvel tends to mix up the races in their comics to boost sales. Or maybe the artists get bored of shading white characters. If this were a movie directly about old Norse mythology the casting would be silly. But it's still only a movie and who gives a hairy shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

based on what the movie changes up, the color of a character doesn't really matter. The super heroes in this one are aliens and not traditional vikings 

So having a black character in the movie won't matter for those 'the vikings were all white" types neither


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?






> Such things shouldn't be possible outside an obvious parody.




In all seriousness Marvel doesn't strictly follow Norse mythology so your point is moot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

cause the movie is based on the comic, which is actually quite scifi, and it doesn't follow norse mythology 

In the comics, the legend vikings were inspired by these super hero vikings who came to earth from space, not the other way around


----------



## Juno (Dec 20, 2010)

> Who the fuck thought that casting a black guy as a Norse god was a good idea?



I'm surprised so many people are rolling with the racists in thinking this is an issue. So what if they stuck in a black guy to play a norse god? We've had Alanis Morissette and Morgan Freeman playing the christian god with less quibbling than this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

This is honestly stupid. Even if it's a chinese actor playing a greek god boycotting a movie is moronic and racist. Yes we're used to things like Bruce Wayne being white or Storm black so it upsets us due to us not being used to it or because a guy whose character is meant to be Black played by a white actor which is bad casting. The latter is understandable but honestly whose going to this movie for anything outside normal reasons to watch a pop corn flick? 

Ben Kingsley plays Gandhi in the movie Gandhi. I enjoyed his performance very much even if it was a british actor playing an Indian leader in a fight against the British. Make up to make the actor seem more norse like or in universe explanations for why a god whose norse appears black could be given though making a big deal out of this is stupid.

Kingpin and Nick Fury were played by black actors, yes they were american but usually potrayed white. No one boycotted those movies. Would people have boycotted the two later Matrix films if Will smith were given the role of Neo which he was offered but turned down I believe?

Seriously just sit back and enjoy an action movie based on comic book characters with great visual effects. No one is watching it for more than that outside may'be fans of Thor and Odin which is depedant on the actor's skill and script not their race. Anthony Hopkins is'nt Norse either yet he's Odin.

EDIT Gods don't have to be like the group that believes in them appearance wise. A god born from the Sun or whatever mystic origin is'nt going to be bound to human genetics.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 20, 2010)

who read the comics anyway?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone find it hilarious that those related to Norsemen are'nt the ones who made a big deal out of this? This group is'nt composed of European as well is it?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this really news?

Are we really reporting on the stupid things stupid people say, now?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> How about being played by Women?  Or James Bond not being British? Yes that goes more against "important part of their identity" part you clarified earlier, but I wonder if you would mind.



2nd Bond (Lazemby) and Pierce Brosman (Irish though spent 90% of his childhood in Britain) say hi


----------



## Casyle (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll still watch the movie but, like others here, I don't like it when characters switch races. 

I no more want to see a black Norse God than I want to see a white Blade or a white Afro Samurai.

Oh, and dunno if it's true but I read that they've added a Chinese character into the mythology/panthology.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2010)

i don't know shit about thor so this doesn't really effect me. but like someone else said, people not throwing a fit about morgan freeman being black god but they take a stand when it comes to a comic book is hilarious.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i would love to see hitler played by a black dude


----------



## Charizard (Dec 20, 2010)

to be fair casting a black man as a norse god is a ridiculous move in the first place but it's not something to be outraged over.


----------



## Keile (Dec 20, 2010)

Charizard said:


> to be fair casting a black man as a norse god is a ridiculous move in the first place but it's not something to be outraged over.



Not really. It's all a matter of degree. The English are not Norse so to play them as Norse, just because they look closer to Norse people, doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Tkae (Dec 20, 2010)

Boycotting a movie just because there's a black actor in it?

That's not gonna be difficult to apply to movies in general


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 20, 2010)

What the heck is wrong with people nowadays? 

I don't know the character, but I could care less about that. He looks awesome in that cool looking gold armor :33



> I'll still watch the movie but, like others here, I don't like it when characters switch races.
> 
> I no more want to see a black Norse God than I want to see a white Blade or a white Afro Samurai.


I probably won't watch the movie as I have no money...  

I don't care what they do regarding race, they can switch races all they want, as long as the "person" playing the character actually pulls it off. Like if Will Smith played Captain American...man I bet he would have done that job perfectly! :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Grandia (Dec 20, 2010)

i wonder how those groups felt with the complete white washing of last airbender?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

That sucked anyway so nobody really cared  


Apparently.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 20, 2010)

The boycott is stupid, but the decision of the studio was also stupid.

IMO, this is as bad as whitewashing (getting white actors to play people of other races).

Genghis Khan? Get an Asian.
Shaft? A black guy
A movie about Jesus? A middle easterner.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Detonator_Fan said:


> The boycott is stupid, but the decision of the studio was also stupid.
> 
> In a way this is the opposite of what used to happen (white actors playing people from other ethnicities), but I frankly think it would be better if they kept things normal.
> 
> ...



*THE GOD HE IS PLAYING IS SUPPOSED TO BE BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW MANY TIMES DOES THIS HAVE TO GET SAID? 
*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2010)

its based on the comic guys,  this isnt a movie about norse mythology, its based on a comic loosely based on norse mythology


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

> Not only that, Natalie Portman (Jane Foster) is a Jew.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


>



pek pek

I love Natalie Portman! :33


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> pek pek
> 
> I love Natalie Portman! :33


But she's a JEW!!!!


----------



## Red (Dec 21, 2010)

White old conservatives boycotting the movie is stupid. Its not like white old conservatives were going to watch it anyway.

Any how Hollywood is pretty stupid for this kind of thing, they cast white people as water tribesmen in avatar and their planning on casting white guys as asian boys in Akira. It boggles the mind but hey, this is just one more instance of hollywood shitting n the source material.

If they wanted to do a black character they should have made a movie about John stewert instead of Hal jordan.



Zaru said:


> Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?



Black guy as KKK member


Black guy as Nazi.


I'm not sure if this was done in parody or something but its a Gainax anime so its probably batshit insanity anyway.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2010)

Racists: Never ending amusing idiocy


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But she's a JEW!!!!


I don't mind that. 

Although people like Cartman (and not in a good way!) will care.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 21, 2010)

UGH !
Oh no, the character is such a "black power extremist"... he beat up those poor racists of the South African Aparteid and KKK - oh wait, they put the word racist in quotes and left out that South Africa was under Apartheid at the time (the evil white South African character and the story about his mother came out almost 5 years b4 the end of Apartheid) so let me try that again - he beat up those poor "racists" of South Africa and the KKK

For those unaware (I'm sure that's alot, I'm not that familiar either), the Black Panther is an black African character created in 1966, which I should point out is near the height of the Civil Rights Movement, and one of the first times a black comic character to be given such a role (the character also predates the real-life Black Panther Party - which they seem to hint was named after this character instead the logo of the party's predecessor, the Lowndes County Freedom Organization, or the segregated WWII Black Panthers Battalion).


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *THE GOD HE IS PLAYING IS SUPPOSED TO BE BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES DOES THIS HAVE TO GET SAID?
> *



Heimdall? Black?
And here I thought Norse gods were supposed to look white.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 21, 2010)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Heimdall? Black?



In Marvel's "universe" not Norse mythology.

Note: I don't know if this is the case; I don't read the comics. This is what people are claiming.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 21, 2010)

Heimdall in Marvel's "Thor".

So no, CTK is wrong.

- Heimdall is white in Norse Mythology.
- Heimdall is white in all previous Thor releases by Marvel.
- Heimdall is called "The White God" the "Whitest of all Gods".

There seems to be some kind of political stunt behind this bizarre and unnecessary casting, but Hollywood is gonna be Hollywood. What interests me is that from what I can tell in the trailer, one of the Norse Gods are also Asian. Didn't see this group calling for a boycott over that, though.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2010)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> - Heimdall is called "The White God" the "Whitest of all Gods".


Hm, a bit of intentional irony on the filmmakers' part, a bold statement, perhaps? 



Ejaculation Storm said:


> one of the Norse Gods are also Asian. Didn't see this group calling for a boycott over that, though.


Just tryin' ta keep the black man down, is all. 

Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 21, 2010)

Loki should be Chinese. Or Jewish. Though, the Chinese are easier to identify in a group of fine, upstanding whities.


Perhaps the stunt Hollywood is pulling is one to maximize profits in as many ethnic markets as possible. In recent years there has been a lot of whining about too few X-ians or Y-ians in American media. Maybe their research shows it sells better abroad too.


----------



## GreenSage (Dec 21, 2010)

People...it's a movie based off of a comic book 

AND

Stan Lee works on all the Marvel movies he probably did it for a reason...


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 21, 2010)

They made Nick Fury Black, too. Personally, I don't really care, but you gotta wonder what kind of conversation precipitates these revisions.

"Hey, guys. You know <insert character here>?"

"Yeah."

"Let's cast a Black guy to play him."

""

"What?"

"He's supposed to be White."

"You racist."

"Okay, fine, you win. "


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2010)

They made The Kingpin black as well.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, these guy's are certainly racist. But, I can somewhat see where there coming from. The asian guy is more acceptable to them, because he's not actually based on a character from the mythologies. Heimdall was white in both the mythology and the comicbooks. I'm going to watch it anyways.

About this, rather then change the ethnicity of certain characters they should've just waited until they incorporated the the Council of Godhead's into the movie (if it got a second one), since there are characters of all races in it.

Interestingly enough, Thor was a redhead, but no one's complaining about that.



> They made Nick Fury Black, too. Personally, I don't really care, but you gotta wonder what kind of conversation precipitates these revisions.
> 
> "Hey, guys. You know <insert character here>?"
> 
> ...



Nick Fury was black in the ultimate comics.




> it suckssss, that's why



No it doesn't.


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree that ACCURATE portrayals of Norse mythology does not include black people, but this film is a Marvel superhero movie. I called this bullshit from the moment I saw Thor was blonde and hairless from the trailer. 

It's just an American macho wet fantasy, with no damn ties to Norse mythology. 

American is a nationality, not a race, so I do not see a problem with an _American_ actor playing an American god.  White or black, they both pronounce Åsgard ASSGARD.

*Trivia:* Dean Cain from Lois and Clark is ASIAN-American. Asian-Canadian Kristin Kreuk played the original redhead Lana Lang in Smallville. Did we care? _Nu-uh._


----------



## Toby (Dec 21, 2010)

I am not bothered. I know that people are going to mock this fine mythology anyway because it is so heavenly Americanised, but it's still a great comic and that's what this movie is about. A comic.

And hell, I don't even care that Heimdall is white in the comics, but not in the movie. Colour-blind TV is fine by me. However:



iander said:


> Last time I checked, the people you named actually existed.  No offense to Norse mythology but no one has ever seen a Norse god.  How could anyone say what a Norse god looks like?  If it was black people acting as a bunch of vikings, maybe you would have a point.



There's a difference between colour-blind TV and original mythology. 

There is not a black god in Norse mythology. It's not up for debate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm gonna be rooting for heimdall, is he the villain?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i'm gonna be rooting for heimdall, is he the villain?


He's one of the good guys I think


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> There is not a black god in Norse mythology. It's not up for debate.



Well, there's Surtr, but one could argue he's not a deity, so yeah.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sleigh Rider said:


> They made The Kingpin black as well.



They almost had to abandon Kingpin as a Villain. There are no white actors of sufficent size to play someone like Kingpin. If Michael Clarke Duncan hadn't come along they would have had to go with a completely different Villain, or most likely scrap the script all together.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> They almost had to abandon Kingpin as a Villain. There are no white actors of sufficent size to play someone like Kingpin. If Michael Clarke Duncan hadn't come along they would have had to go with a completely different Villain, or most likely scrap the script all together.



They could get Dan Goodman ore shave Michale More.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2010)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Nick Fury was black in the ultimate comics.



Samuel L Jackson being the basis for any character automatically makes him win.  Then have him being played by the guy he is based on in movies.  Who doesn't like that.


----------



## Toby (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, there's Surtr, but one could argue he's not a deity, so yeah.



! No. He is not black - he is darker than the Aesir and most jotnir, but that is because he is fire personified. You can imagine that he has been scorched black but supposedly he is wreathed in flames and carries a sword of fire. He is not ethnically black. 

I can't believe we are having this discussion. No Norse god can be said to be ethnically black.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

^black isn't an ethnicity


----------



## Toby (Dec 21, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ^black isn't an ethnicity



African, African-American, etc have it your way. Either way, it isn't Norse. Not Scandinavian either. I'll draw the same conclusion: There's no such thing. And you're trolling.


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> African, African-American, etc have it your way. Either way, it isn't Norse. Not Scandinavian either. I'll draw the same conclusion: There's no such thing. And you're trolling.



Careful now.  Accusing him of that would be racist.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 21, 2010)

lol freaking racists.


----------



## abcd (Dec 21, 2010)

No one had a problem when Morgan freeman played the character of an Irish guy named "RED" in shawshank redemption


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 21, 2010)

Who cares ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

White people obviously.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

abcd said:


> No one had a problem when Morgan freeman played the character of an Irish guy named "RED" in shawshank redemption



Or him playing God.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

Triple posts goooooo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

abcd said:


> No one had a problem when Morgan freeman played the character of an Irish guy named "RED" in shawshank redemption


Morgan Freeman could play Cleopatra and I'd accept it.


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Or him playing God.



Dude, God is not white in the first place. He's not even human. 

Same thing goes for Jesus. Except he was a human. But he was not white. It's a stupid illusion. Snap out of it.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2010)

I just keep thinking that if you're a nigh-omnipotent god that's been around for millions of years and will be around for the next eternity or so, no one can blame you for getting bored with just one hair style, or fashion, or race even. 

The Olympians did that sort of thing all the time, becoming bulls and birds and whatnot. In a story where gods bop around with mere mortals, it's not a stretch to think they'd change their color on a whim.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2010)

lol, who cares. Marvel can do with 'their' storyline whatever they want.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 21, 2010)

Sleigh Rider said:


> I just keep thinking that if you're a nigh-omnipotent god that's been around for millions of years and will be around for the next eternity or so, no one can blame you for getting bored with just one hair style, or fashion, or race even.
> 
> The Olympians did that sort of thing all the time, becoming bulls and birds and whatnot. In a story where gods bop around with mere mortals, it's not a stretch to think they'd change their color on a whim.



The Olympians would realistically (lol) do it, but not on a whim. They would probably do it so they can fuck with even more mortals. Appear in a different image to different mortals so that they can have sex with them. Also they would probably appear not only as different race but of different gender too, for the same reason.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 21, 2010)

What exactly is uniquely white or black, anyway?



Those are big fucking continents.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> The Olympians would realistically (lol) do it, but not on a whim. They would probably do it so they can fuck with even more mortals. Appear in a different image to different mortals so that they can have sex with them. Also they would probably appear not only as different race but of different gender too, for the same reason.


Exactly! And in the Thor movie, Heimdall manifests as a studly (in my mother's opinion) black man to score with those wimmenz lovin' the black chocolate!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

Spica said:


> Dude, God is not white in the first place. He's not even human.
> 
> Same thing goes for Jesus. Except he was a human. But he was not white. It's a stupid illusion. Snap out of it.



Dude white people don't know that shit. How many black people played God in a movie? How many whites played God?


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Dude white people don't know that shit. How many black people played God in a movie? How many whites played God?



... are you misunderstanding my post or something?




I meant that because God is not human, it doesn't matter if he's played by a white or black actor. But "people" have an illusion that he's an old white dude with a beard.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2010)

Spica said:


> But "people" have an illusion that he's an old white dude with a beard.


That's what Scribblenauts would have me believe. 

I wanna see a special edition where you put in "God" and get either Morgan Freeman, George Burns, or Alanis Morrisette at random.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

Spica said:


> ... are you misunderstanding my post or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you ask me if I'm misunderstanding your post, when you clearly missed the sarcasm that was in my first post?


----------



## Spica (Dec 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> How can you ask me if I'm misunderstanding your post, when you clearly missed the sarcasm that was in my first post?



God dammit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 21, 2010)

God is English.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> African, African-American, etc have it your way. Either way, it isn't Norse. Not Scandinavian either. I'll draw the same conclusion: There's no such thing. And you're trolling.



lol, how am i trolling, u r trolling, calling black an ethnicity, reported for trolling.



Hand Banana said:


> How can you ask me if I'm misunderstanding your post, when you clearly missed the sarcasm that was in my first post?



i made a thread called "kobe is a nazi sympathizer", it was the most serious topic the cafe had ever seen, shut down in 5 minutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> ! No. He is not black - he is darker than the Aesir and most jotnir, but that is because he is fire personified. You can imagine that he has been scorched black but supposedly he is wreathed in flames and carries a sword of fire. He is not ethnically black.
> 
> I can't believe we are having this discussion. No Norse god can be said to be ethnically black.



You said black, you mentioned no further specifics. Plus, you know, with a name meaning Black/Dark-skinned...


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 21, 2010)

Does it really matter if a Norse god is played by a Black guy? I thought I saw an Asian guy in that group of gods in the film clip too. So what? In Saint Seiya the Greek gods were embodied in Japanese guys, and one who was half Icelandic. 


If they were going for authenticity, then Thor should have at least a  bit of a Scandinavian accent.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 21, 2010)

Idris Elba's a damn good actor.

The fans win with him being cast anywhere in the movie...


----------



## Le Pirate (Dec 21, 2010)

Even as a minority, the fact that a norse god is being played by a black guy still makes me do "what the hell?".


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

The warriors three count a Mongul and a brit among their ranks.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

also, nick fury used to be white. No historian culturally conservative group there?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

i got suckered into watching LOTR, were the orcs black, or just black face?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 21, 2010)

Hondo Pirate said:


> Even as a minority, the fact that a norse god is being played by a black guy still makes me do "what the hell?".


Yeah, it doesn't make much sense at all... but at least it's Idris Elba.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2010)

What if they used CGI to make him look white?


----------



## Psycho (Dec 21, 2010)

even though i have nothing against black people, i sort of agree with the racists... it's like if jesus was played by an asian dude


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 21, 2010)

> even though i have nothing against black people, i sort of agree with the racists... it's like if jesus was played by an asian dude



Jesus came from Asia.


----------



## Plague (Dec 21, 2010)

Why i a black guy in a norse god movie anyway? LMFAO


----------



## Toby (Dec 21, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> lol, how am i trolling, u r trolling, calling black an ethnicity, reported for trolling.



2 reasons. One, I know you well enough to see that you are in here for the sake of kicks, and second, because you evidently don't know what you're talking about. 

After all I made it clear that I'm fine with a black guy playing the role, so you're taking the piss mostly about the facts surrounding Norse mythology. I'll gladly wait while you find me a black Norse god on wikipedia or wherever. After all I'm pretty certain about my own heritage since I love this stuff.



Hangat?r said:


> You said black, you mentioned no further specifics. Plus, you know, with a name meaning Black/Dark-skinned...



I thought it was pretty straightforward when I said that there was no such things as a black Norse god. It's pretty colloquial but easy to understand. As for Surtr, yeah I know his name means 'sort'/"black" and it could mean the "dark one", but I would make two distinctions. First, that he is not humanoid, like the Aesir. He is a giant jotunn, a monster. Not a person-like figure. Second, the name here is as much a reference to his nature as a fire-jotunn, as it is a reference to his potential colour. Surtur is after all a jotunn, like his wife, who is incidentally the opposite colour, "white as death". But they're both from Jotunnheimen. And they are highly connected characters in terms of their role in Ragnarok, so they are kind of like yin and yang. Not easy to separate basically.

I mean it's the closest you'd get to a black character in Norse mythology, but it is a monster, not a god. Do you read Norse by any chance?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> even though i have nothing against black people, i sort of agree with the racists... it's like if jesus was played by an asian dude


If you could see him today, Jesus would have looked Arab...


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 21, 2010)

wow this is so stupid
next time they gonna boycot the president obama ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> even though i have nothing against black people, i sort of agree with the racists... it's like if jesus was played by an asian dude



But he is Asian. Did you mean Oriental?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 21, 2010)

> If you could see him today, Jesus would have looked Arab...



Of course they wouldn't cast Arabs as Jesus though. Or have they?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 22, 2010)

Toby said:


> 2 reasons. One, I know you well enough to see that you are in here for the sake of kicks, and second, because you evidently don't know what you're talking about.



of course i'm in here for kicks, i don't get paid to go on NF, what are you in here for?


----------



## fantzipants (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...



you do know Stan Lee is Jewish? Get em Stan Lee!


----------



## Psycho (Dec 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> But he is Asian. Did you mean Oriental?



i mean asian as in far-east

and i'd also like to add a few things about the god the black dude is playing:

1- he is know as the white god (points for irony)
2- he is known as god of servants and peasants (points for ironic racism)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

Psycho said:


> i mean asian as in far-east
> 
> and i'd also like to add a few things about the god the black dude is playing:
> 
> ...


Being for peasants and the like seems kind of humble and nice of a god.


----------



## Psycho (Dec 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Being for peasants and the like seems kind of humble and nice of a god.



there are no humble norse gods, they're all a bunch of assholes who have sex with their sisters and steal body parts from each other


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 22, 2010)

Psycho said:


> there are no humble norse gods, they're all a bunch of assholes who have sex with their sisters and steal body parts from each other



What do they do with those body parts?


----------



## Psycho (Dec 22, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> What do they do with those body parts?



i have no idea, i just remember the story of someone stealing someone else's eyes


----------



## SwordKing (Dec 22, 2010)

If the movie was about ACTUAL Norse mythology, then I'd be a just a little concerned. Only a little though.

But since it's based on Marvel's messed up version of Norse mythology, I couldn't care less.

Side note: Anyone interested in seeing a movie about the REAL Norse gods, look up "Valhalla" on Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2010)

For all the menstruating over the racial accuracy of a side-character, your must-be-superficially-accurate Norse gods will all have silly American accents. Except the villain, who in all likelihood will speak like an upper-class Englishman.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

> i have no idea, i just remember the story of someone stealing someone else's eyes



I think that your thinking of the story of how Odin lost his left eye in exchange for gaining complete knowledge of poetry, wisdom and I think battle and/or something else. I can't remember all the details myself since I read that a long time ago.

I wonder how these people would feel about a black man playing the black god?


----------



## Psycho (Dec 22, 2010)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I think that your thinking of the story of how Odin lost his left eye in exchange for gaining complete knowledge of poetry, wisdom and I think battle and/or something else. I can't remember all the details myself since I read that a long time ago.
> 
> I wonder how these people would feel about a black man playing the black god?



i think it's loki stealing someone's eyes, but i might be mistaking for some other god from some other mythology


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2010)

Psycho said:


> i mean asian as in far-east
> 
> and i'd also like to add a few things about the god the black dude is playing:
> 
> ...



Far East Asia would be like the Chinese/Japanese/Vietnamese...and so on. They are called oriental bro.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

> i think it's loki stealing someone's eyes, but i might be mistaking for some other god from some other mythology



Oh. Then I don't think I've read that one. The only Lok stealing stories I can remember was when he stole golden apples from the gods (which was in a marvel comic that I read just recently).


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2010)

No one stole Odin's eye. Your thinking about the Cartoon Series Gargoyles which had Odin as a side character and Odin's eye was stolen.

Odin at one time was actually stronger than the other Norse Gods, but he sacraficed part of his power and his eye to gain the Wisdom of the Ages. 

Norse Mythology is the only one that spells out exactly how all of the Gods in the entire pantheon are to one day die and meet their doom as the world is destroyed. The implication is that when Odin sacrificed his eye to gain the Wisdom of the Ages he learned of those events and passed them on. It also implies something very profound in Norse Mythology. The future is already set and not even the Gods can change it.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Dec 22, 2010)

No one has a complaint about the Asian Norse god? maybe it's just a bit part


for years I thought Stan Lee was of Chinese heritage


----------



## Limerence Bradley (Dec 22, 2010)

I know this might sound mean and contrite.. Because I do believe in equal rights for all races.. But a black man playing as Thor?

Heaven forbid they had a white man playing as Chango. Black people would be all over that stuff.


----------



## Morati (Dec 22, 2010)

Only racist fucks would give a shit about something as trivial as a black actor playing in another Marvel movie.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 22, 2010)

Limerence Bradley said:


> I know this might sound mean and contrite.. Because I do believe in equal rights for all races.. But a black man playing as Thor?
> 
> Heaven forbid they had a white man playing as Chango. Black people would be all over that stuff.


The thing is, the great white race has pretty much cornered popular culture. a couple of color benders here and there won't threaten the hegemonic dominance of the European white male paradigm (at least, not any time soon). 

Black pop culture presence, on the other hand, is still a very fragile thing, so I think defense against any potential white-washing would be justified. It certainly was in The Last Airbender. 



Besides, the set-up for Marvel's Thor actually opens itself to a black lead... or a lead of _any_ color, really.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2010)

The problem here is the motivation behind the group's action. See, I also do not understnd why they would cast a black actor to play a white character. But like I said, this isn't their motivation. Racism is.

They don't want to see the movie because of the actor's skin color, not because they want to see an accurate portryal of the character.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 22, 2010)

I bet Heimdall will be the first to die.


----------



## Limerence Bradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy crap we get two Greek Gods posting one after the other. This is like the Olympic Superbowl. :3  And yeah, it is about racism. I should have thought of that when I was posting though I don't take back what I said.


----------



## little nin (Dec 22, 2010)

It's Marvel, of course they're gonna fuck with some roles :ho


----------



## E (Dec 22, 2010)

OH SHIT I DIDNT KNOW THAT STRINGER BELL WAS IN THOR

HOLY SHIT NOW I WANNA SEE IT EVEN MORE


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 22, 2010)

Limerence Bradley said:


> Holy crap we get two Greek Gods posting one after the other. This is like the Olympic Superbowl. :3


Narcissus is totally not a Greek god.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 22, 2010)

Limerence Bradley said:


> I know this might sound mean and contrite.. Because I do believe in equal rights for all races.. But *a black man playing as Thor?
> *
> Heaven forbid they had a white man playing as Chango. Black people would be all over that stuff.



you obviously didnt read the OP


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2010)

OH MY GOD, A GAY, PARAPLEGIC BLACK MAN IS PLAYING THOR??


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...


Not a very strong argument there. Norse Gods did not exist. The Nazi are a fact of history. They existed. I can tell you that the Nazi were White Germans and can show you evidence of such. The Norse Gods were mythology.

I have seen it many times, White Blue eyed man playing Jesus, Sean Connery playing an Egyptian, etc... No one ever seems to get riled up about those things. But a Black man playing a Mythological god? Blasphemy.

Oh, lets ignore the fact that the Norse Gods wouldn't have spoken English either. Surely the acting talent should be the most important thing here.


----------



## E (Dec 22, 2010)

plus he was a boss in the wire


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

Are we serious....CCC?


----------



## Grandia (Dec 22, 2010)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

> No one stole Odin's eye. Your thinking about the Cartoon Series Gargoyles which had Odin as a side character and Odin's eye was stolen.



What I said was he lost his eye to gain some form of knowledge. My memory of these things is pretty fuzzy.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 22, 2010)

The whitest god being black is da proof that every man has a black part.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> OH MY GOD, A GAY, PARAPLEGIC BLACK MAN IS PLAYING THOR??



Read the damn article. He's not playing Thor.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Read the damn article. He's not playing Thor.


Though that would be an amusingly controversial new direction for the Marvel title in the next year. 

Get Warren Ellis or Alan Moore to write it, and the copies would _fly_ off the shelves.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2010)

White people kill me with this racism shit. No one complained when Robert Downey Jr. played a black man in Tropical Thunder. Dude had a mask on come on. Even with the stereotypical satires he was using and all. I'll be glad when the Mexicans take over as the majority Ethical group in America in the next decade or so.


----------



## Limerence Bradley (Dec 22, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Not a very strong argument there. Norse Gods did not exist. The Nazi are a fact of history. They existed. I can tell you that the Nazi were White Germans and can show you evidence of such. The Norse Gods were mythology.
> 
> I have seen it many times, White Blue eyed man playing Jesus, Sean Connery playing an Egyptian, etc... No one ever seems to get riled up about those things. But a Black man playing a Mythological god? Blasphemy.
> 
> Oh, lets ignore the fact that the Norse Gods wouldn't have spoken English either. Surely the acting talent should be the most important thing here.



Now I feel remorseful for my post. Thanks for clearing things up for me.

What you call mythology is religion for me.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 23, 2010)

> What you call mythology is religion for me.



You worship the Asgardians?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 23, 2010)

I worship the great Asgard God Thor.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 24, 2010)

Most of the developed world: Meh, it's not really that important.

Amerikkka: It seems... that white people should have nothing that is unique to themselves! Bawww!


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 24, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> White people kill me with this racism shit. No one complained when Robert Downey Jr. played a black man in Tropical Thunder. Dude had a mask on come on. Even with the stereotypical satires he was using and all. I'll be glad when the Mexicans take over as the majority Ethical group in America in the next decade or so.



Well, technically he was playing a white man who was playing a black man.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2010)

Why are they butthurt over a side character?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> Why are they butthurt over a side character?



Why wouldn't they be, Syn  Any excuse is fine


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm boycotting Prince of Persia because a White Man played an Arab.
I'm boycotting all the Jesus movies
I'm boycotting Airbender.....oh wait. I did 

Seriously who cares? 
1. Heimdall is a side character
2. In the movie the "gods" are just aliens the Norse worshipped and based their myth on.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 25, 2010)

As dumb as a norse god being played by an african american is , it's just a horrible casting decition and if we boycoted every movie that made one we would have no movies left .


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 25, 2010)

That is just pointless.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 25, 2010)

Racist group desperately starved for attention.

More news at 11.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> *As dumb as a norse god being played by an african american is* , it's just a horrible casting decition and if we boycoted every movie that made one we would have no movies left .



How is that dumb? But them being played by Blue eyed white men who speak English is fine? Don't recall Vikings speaking English. That would be historically incorrect for them to do so.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 25, 2010)

ITT: Racists are being racist. Where's the news?


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't know. Heimdall being black is kinda awkward. I mean Heimdall is the whitest of the Aesir... plus he's a native Asgardian... all native Asgardians are white. :/

About that Asian portraying an Asgardian and no one complains.... Hogun the Grim is not really a native of Asgard. He's based on a Mongol Khan. Mongols are Asian... so it's alright for an Asian (Tadanobu Asano) to portray Hogun the Grim.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 25, 2010)

Does it really matter who the fuck plays him?


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 26, 2010)

ZeroBlack said:


> That is just pointless.



Remember black Hephaestus from clash of the titans? that was epic.

If you wanted him to black just smear some god damn ash in his face and get it over with, a black actor was pointless


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 26, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> How is that dumb? But them being played by Blue eyed white men who speak English is fine? Don't recall Vikings speaking English. That would be historically incorrect for them to do so.



Most english movies "translate" the language people speak to each other into english.....though when they meet someone who generaly speaks english and talk to them , that's another matter altogether .

But I'm talking about how this casting choice manages to smash any suspension of disbelief one could have .

Even though I doubt it would be too deep to begin with


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Most english movies "translate" the language people speak to each other into english.....though when they meet someone who generaly speaks english and talk to them , that's another matter altogether .
> 
> *But I'm talking about how this casting choice manages to smash any suspension of disbelief one could have .*
> 
> Even though I doubt it would be too deep to begin with



You're going to see a fucking Marvel movie about Norse Gods...you're not exactly there looking for the grand realism.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> White people kill me with this racism shit. No one complained when Robert Downey Jr. played a black man in Tropical Thunder. Dude had a mask on come on. Even with the stereotypical satires he was using and all. I'll be glad when the Mexicans take over as the majority Ethical group in America in the next decade or so.


I hate to burst your bubble, but Mexicans don't like black people either.
Even if a major ethnic shift occurs I don't think racism is going to taper off any more quickly than the going rate.  Hell even black people don't like black people who are blacker than they are.
Not saying that outright racism is ubiquitous but it's not automatic that someone's going to give black races a fair shake just because their skin happens to be a little browner than the last person who didn't.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 26, 2010)

Mathias124 said:


> Remember black Hephaestus from clash of the titans? that was epic.
> 
> If you wanted him to black just smear some god damn ash in his face and get it over with, a black actor was pointless



Remember Othello from just about every movie until Laurence Fishburn played him? epic indeed considering he was a Moor.
Jesus and his ancient Semetic Disciples in nearly every movie made?
Pinky in Pinky?
Jason Thomas in World Trade Center? The list goes on and on.

NO, no one remembers black Hephaestus from clash of the titans. The remake was shitty and none of the gods besides Zeus and Hades really had any significant screen time, a damn shame since it should have been Poseidon to release the Kraken. But whites have played significant roles meant for black characters for decades, and you dont hear anyone complain. Its not until Halle Berry is selected for the fictional Catwoman that you hear an outrage..despite the fact Eartha Kitts had played her nicely for years on tv as well.

There are idiots upset that Samuel L Jackson is playing Nick Fury when this is based on Marvel's "Ultimate" Comics where he is black!



San Juan Wolf said:


> Most english movies "translate" the language people speak to each other into english.....though when they meet someone who generaly speaks english and talk to them , that's another matter altogether .
> 
> But I'm talking about how this casting choice manages to smash any suspension of disbelief one could have .
> 
> Even though I doubt it would be too deep to begin with



They are playing fictional gods from a comic in which they werent gods at all but *highly advanced aliens* disguising themselves as gods. If that doesnt smash your suspension of disbelief a random "darkie" on the screen for about 2 minutes really shouldn't. I can only imagine the acclaimed actor's disgust over the controversy surrounding a minor role when he's been praised in everything from American Gangster to the Wire. Roles where he, a refined brit is playing a black american from the streets. And no it didnt turn out like this


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 26, 2010)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but Mexicans don't like black people either.
> Even if a major ethnic shift occurs I don't think racism is going to taper off any more quickly than the going rate.  Hell even black people don't like black people who are blacker than they are.
> Not saying that outright racism is ubiquitous but it's not automatic that someone's going to give black races a fair shake just because their skin happens to be a little browner than the last person who didn't.



Blacks and Mexicans get along fine outside gangs. And along with any other Hispanic decent. It's Orientals that don't like blacks.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 26, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Blacks and Mexicans get along fine outside gangs. And along with any other Hispanic decent. It's Orientals that don't like blacks.


Or the word Oriental. and it depends which asians and which generations of asians. Many young Japanese love black american culture. Blacks are very popular in parts of China and Korea where they love the NBA etc. Then I know of many Black and Vietnamese families. Some with grandparents who have a distaste for white americans they view as invaders and oppressors but identify with blacks they view as culturally oppressed and defiant during civil rights. Many respected Ali's decision not only to sit out Nam because of his religion but also to speak out on war against another oppressed peoples. I think historically that may be true but not so much anymore.

and blacks vs mexicans thats really just a california gang thing. Not so much a racist thing. As far as blacks disliking other skin tones..in some countries and at some points in history in the US it was true but more of a biproduct of self loathing slave/segregation mentality. 

There are many countries in South Central and Caribbean America where people darker than Allen Iverson will self survey as white in CIA surveys. There are places that are listed as 40% black where if it were a state in the US mainland it would probably be marked as 90%. You have to understand that Latino is a mix of indigenous as well as blacks and whites that as a race couldnt have existed more than 500 years ago. So they will still segregate. But Im getting off topic.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 26, 2010)

MbS said:


> Most of the developed world: Meh, it's not really that important.
> 
> Amerikkka: It seems... that white people should have nothing that is unique to themselves! Bawww!



Incorrect.  Now stop your shitterfic trolling.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 26, 2010)

why does this matter


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 26, 2010)

> I hate to burst your bubble, but Mexicans don't like black people either.
> Even if a major ethnic shift occurs I don't think racism is going to taper off any more quickly than the going rate. Hell even black people don't like black people who are blacker than they are.
> Not saying that outright racism is ubiquitous but it's not automatic that someone's going to give black races a fair shake just because their skin happens to be a little browner than the last person who didn't.





> Blacks and Mexicans get along fine outside gangs. And along with any other Hispanic decent. It's Orientals that don't like blacks.



And that's because an entire group of people have the exact same few on another entire group of people, amiright or amiright?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 26, 2010)

Lee-Sensei said:


> And that's because an entire group of people have the exact same few on another entire group of people, amiright or amiright?



You snipped both of our posts. Not sure what you mean. My point was Mexicans, for the most part get along fine with blacks.


----------



## muishot (Dec 26, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i would love to see hitler played by a black dude



This is dump.  If Hitler is played by a black actor, it would make black people upset and angry not white people.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 26, 2010)

They're a little late on the whole black actor thing...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 26, 2010)

Sillay said:


> Incorrect.  Now stop your shitterfic trolling.



It?s trolling because it?s true? It?s unfortunate the loudest proponents of America are moronic racists who wouldn?t hesitate dragging African Americans back to late 19th century segregation.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 26, 2010)

> You snipped both of our posts. Not sure what you mean. My point was Mexicans, for the most part get along fine with blacks.



Yes. I did that on purpose. My point is that just because some people from one race doesn't like a certain race you can't say things like, "Mexicans hate Blacks", or "Orientals hate Blacks". It's the same thing as saying that because these white racists are boycotting the Thor movie (I doubt any of them would have gone to it anyways) all White people hat Black people. That's what's so stupid about racism. They usually are stemmed from stereotypes (black people being criminals, asians being bad drivers etc.).

That's all I'm saying. Because I know people of all kinds of different races and they all get along just fine.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 27, 2010)

Same people got pissed off with black Kingpin and Black Nick Fury...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2010)

According to the Norse Mythology and the Scandinavian population,almost everyone has Dark/Reddish hair had and green eyes.


So WTF is this all about?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 28, 2010)

Santa Clause is sometimes played by Black Males in malls across the United States. Most people don't seem to have much issue with that, or do they?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Santa Clause is sometimes played by Black Males in malls across the United States. Most people don't seem to have much issue with that, or do they?



Depends what part of the US.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure how effective this will be, no one with a whit of sense who's a closet racist is going to try to convince their friends not to see it.   I mean, there's plenty of other movies with black people in them...


----------



## Moneypulation (Dec 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i would love to see hitler played by a black dude



You should check out Chappelle Show. 

In one of the episodes, You'd see a black Bush and a black Tony Blair. Its quite funny......

And in another episode, there are couple of parallel jury trials held for a white and a black, with an entirely black jury panel. Its hilarious!


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 28, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Depends what part of the US.



Majority of it?


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Dec 28, 2010)

Who gives a shit? How is this news at all? I know why some would get angry. Norse gods were white after all. I mean really... a black fucking viking god? I mean seriously!?

The 'whitest norse god' is played by a fucking black guy? Are they trolling? They got to be trolling.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Who gives a shit? How is this news at all? I know why some would get angry. Norse gods were white after all. I mean really... a black fucking viking god? I mean seriously!?
> 
> The 'whitest norse god' is played by a fucking black guy? Are they trolling? They got to be trolling.



Norse Gods were fake bro. Not like they were real. So why not? Open minded you aren't.


----------



## Phunin (Jan 1, 2011)

I could understand why someone would be upset at casting one of the gods as black. Then again, this is a modern remake, so things have to be brought up to a standard I suppose. That standard happens to be multicultural. Noob racists.


----------



## peachandbetty (Jan 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as devout ku-klux-klan members?
> ...



This. I'm not racist by any mark, but there is a fine line between political correctness and stupidity.



iander said:


> Last time I checked, the people you named actually existed.  No offense to Norse mythology but no one has ever seen a Norse god.  How could anyone say what a Norse god looks like?  If it was black people acting as a bunch of vikings, maybe you would have a point.



...the Norse were white? Why would they have depicted their own deities any other way? I think there'd be a different tune being played if a white person was cast to play an African or Hindi god? Or hell...Muhammad?


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Heimdall in comics just stands at the wall of Asgard and warns people if the Frost giants or the trolls are invading.

I'm serious, that is his job. He just stands at the gate and shouts if he sees anyone approaching.

His super powers are that he can see very far and hear things very far away.

Are these guys seriously pissed about some gatekeeper.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> As much as it's obvious that those guys are racist... I honestly don't get why anyone would come up with black people acting as norse gods.
> 
> 
> What's next? Black people as high-ranking nazi officers? Black people as japanese samurai warriors? Black people as *devout ku-klux-klan members?*
> ...



Dave Chapelle already did that one.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Jan 2, 2011)

LMAO i saw that on Comics Alliance.


BT has been attacking the Black Panther cartoon for being not only pro-black, but anti -white (im pretty sure they're one in the same, which makes it hilarious)


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

The Black Panther cartoon series was the most awful thing that came out of marvel.

It was beyond anti-white. Nightcrawler, Cyclops and Wolverine all looked like buffoons. Black Knight was an imperialist.(In the comics it stated that it was a fake Black Knight not the real one though). Nightcrawler, Cyclops and Wolverine are all jealous that Storm is dating Black Panther. Juggernaut apparently wants to kick ass in the name of Jesus. The US government uses the corpses of dead soldiers to attack Wakanda as robot zombies. Captain America got his butt kicked by T'Challa's father. Juggernaut gets beaten by sleeping gas.


----------



## horushaxx (Jan 3, 2011)

hey, the black man needs more screentime in movies! leave him be you nazists!


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jan 3, 2011)

Those guys might be racist, but the claim that it's stupid to have black people playing Norse gods isn't racist at all.

It is stupid. Just like white people playing black characters is stupid.

It's not worth organizing a boycott shitstorm over though. A lot of movies are fucking stupid, why take a special interest in the stupidity of this one...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Those guys might be racist, but the claim that it's stupid to have black people playing Norse gods isn't racist at all.
> 
> It is stupid. Just like white people playing black characters is stupid.
> 
> It's not worth organizing a boycott shitstorm over though. A lot of movies are fucking stupid, why take a special interest in the stupidity of this one...



Norse gods shouldn't be played by white Americans speaking English either. But as you know it would be stupid to do so.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jan 3, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Norse gods shouldn't be played by white Americans speaking English either. But as you know it would be stupid to do so.



You're right, a person's geographical location of birth is far too obvious when they are presented on film, and it mercilessly slaughters any sense of realism. 

I also agree that it's just as important to make sure a movie is in a language which is incomprehensible to the target audience, as it is to make sure the characters look like they are supposed to. I don't know why the former isn't done as often as the latter. I just don't know.

Great points.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

They should have made him Mexican.


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> The Black Panther cartoon series was the most awful thing that came out of marvel.
> 
> It was beyond anti-white. Nightcrawler, Cyclops and Wolverine all looked like buffoons. Black Knight was an imperialist.(In the comics it stated that it was a fake Black Knight not the real one though). Nightcrawler, Cyclops and Wolverine are all jealous that Storm is dating Black Panther. Juggernaut apparently wants to kick ass in the name of Jesus. The US government uses the corpses of dead soldiers to attack Wakanda as robot zombies. Captain America got his butt kicked by T'Challa's father. Juggernaut gets beaten by sleeping gas.


lol I have to see that. I've only seen the character hinted at as a boy in Xmen during Storms memories or when whoever the bitch was that got in her head using psychic powers (not jean grey) and Prof X had to help her out.
You have to forgive me as I havent seen an ep since 94.
Though I did see Black Panther in Ultimate Avengers 2 the movie which came on tv in english when I was overseas once....seemed to be handled pretty well.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> Those guys might be racist, but the claim that it's stupid to have black people playing Norse gods isn't racist at all.
> 
> It is stupid. Just like white people playing black characters is stupid.
> 
> It's not worth organizing a boycott shitstorm over though. A lot of movies are fucking stupid, why take a special interest in the stupidity of this one...



But the difference here is that the Norse Gods in Ultimate Thor/Avengers/Marvel are aliens in disguise almost so its not like theyre portraying real gods necessarily.  Besides didnt some of the Aztecs believe in a white god with blonde hair who they mistook Columbus for? And dont most christians think the devil is giant and red with hooves and horns? Most people dont picture all the Gods and Demons in their image. Though as previously stated the Norse viewed this one who will probably only have the briefest of cameo's as the whitest of gods. Which is funny and ironic as hell that he's being played by a black actor from the wire.


----------



## lovelycessa (Jan 4, 2011)

Nothing is more stupid than racism....
Discrimination is so out-dated people... It's time to move on from that....


----------



## Chibibaki (Jan 4, 2011)

Thor actually HAS black characters in his pantheon in Marvel comics history. This isnt something new. Neither is having Native American Valkyries, Mongolians, and many more. 

Lesson to idiots. Know what you are talking about before complaining.

That being said, I only think its fair that we see Shia LaBeouf as the Black Panther in an upcoming movie followed by J-LO as Bruce Banner in a remake of the Hulk.

People, the movie directors do this for cheap publicity. And every time you play into their hands.


----------

